# hardware abstraction layer documentation



## BSDporting (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

someone has documentation on the algorithms used HAL gives NetBSD and FreeBSD?

thanks in advance.

Best Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.marcuscom.com/hal-spec/hal-spec.html


----------



## BSDporting (Apr 12, 2010)

@SirDice

thank you very much

Best regards


----------

